# Vendors stocking grub screws and similar accessories



## Silver (16/10/16)

I am starting this thread to discuss the issue of vendors stocking spare grub screws for various atties.

I see this coming up on the forum occasionally

I am not an expert on this at all but perhaps the more knowledgeable vapers in this regard can help too. @Blu_Marlin , @Warlock to name a few.

Are grub screws similar across several atties or do most atties have unique grub screws?

Why don't vendors stock these? 
Is it because by the time grub screws are stripped, most vapers are already considering the next tank? 
Or are there too many types of grub screws to realistically stock them?

Am starting this thread here in the "Who has Stock" subforum so we can get input from vendors if they choose to.




Image taken from https://m.fasttech.com/product/2284708-replacement-socket-set-screws-for-atomizers-20

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (16/10/16)

We have grub screws in store but not on our website so that customers can check them in the store to make sure they are the right size

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Waine (16/10/16)

@Vaperite South Africa, big up to you for selling grub screws, I hope the other vendors who are in this site follow suite. @Silver, Glad you started this thread.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (17/10/16)

Grub screws typically (in various atties) come in M2.5 and M3 sizes. There are atties that use M2 sizes but they are very small. I buy my grub screws bulk and when I buy, I only buy M2.5 and M3. I've never had an atty with M2 screws.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine (17/10/16)

I have got to the point that I would rather buy a clone RBA with decent screw heads that an authentic with the pathetic grub screws. Sorry to labor the point but that's how much I hate these tiny screws that strip so easy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

